

Guardrails: secure Rails apps by source translation - NateLawson
http://guardrails.cs.virginia.edu/

======
NateLawson
Guardrails is a nice technique for adding security to Rails apps. You tag data
items with access conditions and guardrails does a source translation in the
background to ensure the data is protected accordingly.

Alpha version of the code is now on github:

<https://github.com/guardrails/guardrails>

Slides describing its design (paper to be presented later this year at USENIX
WebApps 2011):

<http://www.owasp.org/images/c/cd/Guardrails_owasp_final.pdf>

------
jcapote
Seems a little overkill, when you can do the same things with:
<https://github.com/stffn/declarative_authorization>

